# Comment ça marche FaceTime



## courcouronnes (28 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans FaceTime, j'ai créé mon ID Apple, choisi mes contacts (ayant iPad ou iMac bien sûr), j'ai un message suivant : "ne peut recevoir d'appel facetime" . Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2012)

Tout simplement que vos contacts n'ont pas installé face Time...


----------



## courcouronnes (29 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tout simplement que vos contacts n'ont pas installé face Time...



Merci pour votre réponse.

Mes contacts ont tous FaceTime.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Février 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> ...Mes contacts ont tous FaceTime.



OK, mais l'ont ils activé ?


----------



## courcouronnes (29 Février 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> OK, mais l'ont ils activé ?



FaceTime sonne automatiquement, même sil n'est pas activé


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> FaceTime sonne automatiquement, même sil n'est pas activé



Activé n'est certainement pas le bon mot...
Il me semble qu'il faut, en préliminaire, que tous tes contacts aient initialisé Face Time pour qu'il devienne opérationnel sur leurs idevices: Exactement comme tu l'as fait avec l' ID Apple avec le mot de passe ad hoc .
Perso, je ne l'utilise pas (encore) mais cette manip me paraitrait logique non ?


----------



## courcouronnes (1 Mars 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Activé n'est certainement pas le bon mot...
> Il me semble qu'il faut, en préliminaire, que tous tes contacts aient initialisé Face Time pour qu'il devienne opérationnel sur leurs idevices: Exactement comme tu l'as fait avec l' ID Apple avec le mot de passe ad hoc .
> Perso, je ne l'utilise pas (encore) mais cette manip me paraitrait logique non ?



salut pepeye66, 

a/ Lorsqu'on possède iMac, iPhone, iPad, on doit aussitôt créer un compte, un ID chez Apple. Donc, mes amis l'ont fait. Pourquoi, les "vidéo-appels" ne fonctionnent-ils pas ?
b/ Quant au mot "activé", je ne fais que reprendre ton propre terme. 

Merci encore.


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

En effet, il faut l'activer tout comme les messages (dans un iPad).
Se rendre dans réglages/ Face Time est bien renseigner les adresses et identifiants.


----------



## courcouronnes (1 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> En effet, il faut l'activer tout comme les messages (dans un iPad).
> Se rendre dans réglages/ Face Time est bien renseigner les adresses et identifiants.



Salut Stéphane 83,

Merci de ta réponse. Mes amis ont tout fait : création ID chez  Apple, donc adresse email..Et pourtant ....

Aurais-tu une autre idée ?


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> Salut Stéphane 83,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse. Mes amis ont tout fait : création ID chez  Apple, donc adresse email..Et pourtant ....
> 
> Aurais-tu une autre idée ?



Bien vérifier ce que je t dis.
Ensuite bien renseigner ton carnet d'adresse avec les destinataires que tu appelles.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> salut pepeye66,
> 
> a/ Lorsqu'on possède iMac, iPhone, iPad, on doit aussitôt créer un compte, un ID chez Apple. Donc, mes amis l'ont fait. Pourquoi, les "vidéo-appels" ne fonctionnent-ils pas ?
> Tout à fait de ton avis mais encore faut il être sur que ces identifiants et mot de passe aient bien été "initialisés" dans "FaceTime"...Si tel est le cas: Alors je ne comprends d'où vient le problème.
> ...



Sois un peu moins "à fleur de peau" même si je comprends ton énervement !


----------



## stéphane83 (1 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans FaceTime, j'ai créé mon ID Apple, choisi mes contacts (ayant iPad ou iMac bien sûr), j'ai un message suivant : "ne peut recevoir d'appel facetime" . Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci.



Rassure nous :

As tu activé le Wifi? 

Et tes contacts du coup...
( car Face Time fonctionne uniquement en Wifi )


----------



## courcouronnes (1 Mars 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sois un peu moins "à fleur de peau" même si je comprends ton énervement !



Je ne m'énerve absolument pas. Du tout. Mais je ne comprends vraiment pas. Je peux faire FaceTime avec certains amis aux USA, d'autres, impossible. Ils sont en France.  Je précise, FaceTime de iMac vers iMac. Merci de m'apporter davantage d'explicat°.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h17 ----------




stéphane83 a dit:


> Rassure nous :
> 
> As tu activé le Wifi?
> 
> ...



affirmatif


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mars 2012)

Et ces "autres" ils arrivent à avoir d'autre conversations face-time  que vous ?


----------



## courcouronnes (2 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et ces "autres" ils arrivent à avoir d'autre conversations face-time  que vous ?



oui, je pense


----------



## stéphane83 (2 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> oui, je pense



Pourquoi ne pas soumettre directement cela au support d'Apple?


----------



## courcouronnes (3 Mars 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas soumettre directement cela au support d'Apple?



...Tu veux dire poser directement les questions sur le site Apple-Assistance. Pourquoi pas ? Je vais le faire...Mais, le site Apple-Assistance est un forum comme "macgeneration". Qu'en penses-tu à mes problèmes ? Merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (3 Mars 2012)

courcouronnes a dit:


> ...Tu veux dire poser directement les questions sur le site Apple-Assistance. Pourquoi pas ? Je vais le faire...Mais, le site Apple-Assistance est un forum comme "macgeneration". Qu'en penses-tu à mes problèmes ? Merci.



Non ce n'est pas un forum:
Tu vas dans assistance et tu sélectionnes ton appareil et soit tu contactes directement un conseiller soit tu décris ton problème par mail.


----------



## kiko530 (3 Mars 2012)

Un peu beaucoup hors-sujet mais je voudrais juste savoir si quelqu'un qui est lion puisse m'envoyer par pièce jointe le fichier Facetime.app Svp. Je l'ai supprimé par inadvertance je précise que c la version 1.1.1 qu'il ya sur Lion et que je ne l'a trouve nulle par sur le net alors si une âme charitable veux bien me l'envoyer se serai très aimable de sa part


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mars 2012)

bonjour,

il suffit de tape face time dans l'appstore. Et puis un fichier téléchargé sur l'appstore ne fonctionnera pas sur un autre compte que celui sur lequel il a été téléchargé.


----------



## kiko530 (7 Mars 2012)

Sur L'app Store la version proposé c elle pour SL c'est a dire la 1.0.2 moi je veus celle de base sur lion que j'ai supprimée sans fais par exprès il suffit que quelqu'un qui est lion une copie de facetime.app pour que je puisse la réinstaller svp`.


----------

